# Position der NPCs / Beute. Fundort der Beute



## rgriedel (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Buffed Team,
Wenn ich z.B. den NPC Taerar aufrufe, bekomme ich ihn in einigen Gebieten angezeigt, weil er vermutlich jeweils mindestens 1mal dort gekillt wurde. Rufe ich die zugehörige Karte auf, bekomme ich immer Ashenvale, seinen Ursprung angezeigt. Anzeige völlig korrekt.

Problem: Beim Killen eines NPC sollte immer der Ursprungsort in die Datenbank eingetragen werden. Dann taucht er nur in einem Gebiet auf egal wo er gekillt wurde.

Problem2: Für die Beute die aus dem gekillten NPC gelootet wurde gilt das gleiche. Taerar dropt z.B. mit 1,06% Jade. Jade erscheint folglich zur Zeit in allen Gebieten, wo Taerar schon einmal gekillt wurde. 
Hier sollte nur der Ursprungsort des NPC verwendet werden.

Der Ort von Gegenständen die von NPCs erbeutet wurden läßt sich sicher in der Datenbank noch nachträglich auf den Ursprungsort des NPCs ändern. Damit wäre die Geschichte nicht nur für die Zukunft bereinigt sondern komplett.

Damit sollte die Datenbank deutlich übersichtlicher werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank
Gruß
RGriedel


----------



## Rascal (23. Oktober 2006)

ok... wenn du uns erklärst, wie man den "Ursprungsort" eines NPC's ausliest?
Und was ist mit NPC's wie Rexxar, der durch 3 oder mehr Zonen wandert?


----------



## Gast (23. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> ok... wenn du uns erklärst, wie man den "Ursprungsort" eines NPC's ausliest?
> Und was ist mit NPC's wie Rexxar, der durch 3 oder mehr Zonen wandert?



Hallo, erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Also für die umherwandernden ist das eventuell ein Problem.
Da wäre dann wohl die Position die richtige, wo er angegriffen wurde. Ob die auslesbar ist: Keine Ahnung.
Diese Chars sind aber doch auch sicher einem Gebiet zuzuordnen. 
Außerdem den Loot dieser chars nur in einem Gebiet zu finden, ist sicher besser als in allen Gebieten, wo ein Char jemals gekillt wurde.

Ich hatte die Idee, daß ihr das könnt, da im Beispiel Taerar unter allen Gebieten die Karte von Ashenvale auftauchte. Also wißt ihr ja irgendwo, wo der Char hingehört, ansonsten würde ja jeweils die Gebietskarte mit dem Todesort des NPC erscheinen. Hilft das weiter?

Gruß
rgriedel


----------



## Roran (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab schon auf unserem Server erlebt,
wie ein Jäger den Drachen von Ashenvale nach OG rein bis zum AH gekitet hat.
So das der Drache von den Wachen angegriffen wird.

Also kann es sein, das der Drache auch in OG zu finden ist in der Datenbank.


----------



## Rascal (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Mir ist gerade noch was aufgefallen:

Ich war wohl falsch, was die Ursache dieser falschen Einträge angeht.

Dies sieht man, wenn du z.B schaust wo Onyxia überall auftaucht:
- Schlingendorntal
- Wald von Elwynn
- Onyxias Hort
- Stratholme

Fragt sich, wie man Ony in den Wald von Elwynn pullen soll... Genauso wie es schwierig sein dürfte, Taerar nach Ironforge zu pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun... wie es scheint, kommen diese Fehleinträge eher aus kaputten .lua-Files, oder Fehler beim sammeln der Daten durch den BlascProfiler.

Dies zu überprüfen liegt leider nicht in meiner Macht... da werden sich die Admins drum kümmern müssen.
Allerdings wird das Problem wohl eine relativ geringe Priorität erhalten, da man ja mithilfe gesunden Menschenverstandes meist die Echten von den falschend Daten unterscheiden kann.

Edit: Roran war wohl schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das dürfte wohl mein Argument mit Taerar ausser Kraft setzen... Bleibt noch Onyxia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (24. Oktober 2006)

Auf die Schlüsselfrage hat nun aber noch keiner geantwortet:
Woher wißt Ihr bei Taerar welche Karte angezeigt werden muß?
Es wird ja nicht die des Gebietes in der jeweilige Überschrift angezeigt.

Mit Hilfe dieser Information ließe sich auch die Beute dem Ursprungsort des NPCs zuordnen. ( Natürlich außer bei denen, die ohnehin in mehreren Gebieten herumziehen. )

Roran hat wohl nicht ganz aufmerksam gelesen. Es war klar, daß die falschen Orte wohl überwiegend vom Ableben der NPCs fern der Heimat zeugen. Darum ging es nicht.

Gruß
rgriedel


----------



## Roran (24. Oktober 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Auf die Schlüsselfrage hat nun aber noch keiner geantwortet:
> Woher wißt Ihr bei Taerar welche Karte angezeigt werden muß?


Sagen wir mal so als Bsp.
Wenn der lvl 55 hat und zb in den W Pessis zu finden sein sollte,
man ihn aber im Silberwald finden kann auf der Karte,
kann man schon mit gesundem Menschenverstand sagen,
das da was nicht stimmen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (24. Oktober 2006)

Auch das ist eine Frage die dir die Admins beantworten müssen.

Ich _vermute_, die Position der Mobs wird gespeichert, wenn man ihn anvisiert, oder so ähnlich.
All diese Positionen werden dem Mob dann zugeteilt.


----------



## Gast (24. Oktober 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Auch das ist eine Frage die dir die Admins beantworten müssen.
> 
> Ich _vermute_, die Position der Mobs wird gespeichert, wenn man ihn anvisiert, oder so ähnlich.
> All diese Positionen werden dem Mob dann zugeteilt.



Hallo Rascal,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Würdest Du es bitte an die Admins, bzw. an die Kollegen weitergeben, die die Datenbank pflegen oder eventuell die Kollegen mal fragen, die das Interface gemacht haben?

Vielen Dank




Roran schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so als Bsp.
> Wenn der lvl 55 hat und zb in den W Pessis zu finden sein sollte,
> man ihn aber im Silberwald finden kann auf der Karte,
> kann man schon mit gesundem Menschenverstand sagen,
> ...



Hallo Roran,
es geht hier nicht um den gesunden Menschenverstand. Mit Benutzung desselben bin ich ja auf das Problem gestossen. Das hatte ich aber schon mal geschrieben. 
Es geht hier um Datenbankinformationen und Rechner, die mit den Daten stur das machen was ihnen Jemand beigebracht hat. Es geht um den Prozess mit welchem Fundort die Beute von NPCs in die Datenbank eingetragen wird.
Dieses Problem sitzt nicht zwischen Tastatur und Stuhl! 

Vielen Dank
rgriedel


----------



## Regnor (25. Oktober 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Hallo Rascal,
> vielen Dank für die Antwort. Würdest Du es bitte an die Admins, bzw. an die Kollegen weitergeben, die die Datenbank pflegen oder eventuell die Kollegen mal fragen, die das Interface gemacht haben?
> 
> Vielen Dank
> ...



Hallo, Rascal hat da schon Richtig vermutet. Es geht um das "ins Target" nehmen der Gegner. Wenn man nun in eine andere Zone teleportiert kann es passieren das der Gegner noch kurzzeitig im Target ist und deshalb eine falsche zuordnung entsteht. Wir sind an der Sache aber bereits dran und überlegen uns dort eine Lösung um solche Fehleinträge zu minimieren.

Gruß Reg


----------



## Gast (25. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank
Die Lösung wird die Seiten deutlich übersichtlicher Machen!
Gruß
rgriedel


----------



## Thorkme (26. Februar 2007)

Mir ist eben ein ähnliches Problem aufgefallen, als ich mir die möglichen Loots der Auchenaikrypta anschauen wollte.

Zu dieser Instanz ist z.B. fälschlicherweise Hakkar als Boss zugeordnet.

MfG


----------

